# [OFF] X-installer gentoo

## boozo

'alute

suite à la newsletter de cette semaine... que je viens de prendre le temps de lire... je dois dire que l'exemple qui y est donné ici concernant le nouvel installeur appelé à être le fonctionnement de base des futurs LiveCD gentoo... ben je dois tirer un beau chapeau aux developpeurs   :Shocked:   :Cool:   !  avec autant d'options à gérer... bravo !

en revanche... çà nous promet des heures chaudes sur le forum... pour la maintenance des noobs qui vont se lancer dans des installs de hautes volées (avec hardened ou autres), sur du presse boutons sans lire les docs au préalable   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

ah, vraiment, il faut que je teste cette methode... je suis un grand curieux, mais je me pose quand même des questions,sur l'utilisation que certaines personnes pourrait en avoir... tout comme toi boozo

----------

## boozo

oui bien que je sois favorable à cette méthode sur le fond, et convaincu de son avèmenent sous peu sur tous les LiveCD standards, à la différence des distribs généralistes pour lesquelles tout ou presque est réglé après l'installation, la compréhention et la maintenance de gentoo n'est pas gagné si on ne se frappe pas la doc (et plusieurs fois !)

on risque de finir très vite dépassé par les événements et être bon pour cloner la mailinglist debian   :Laughing:    hein ? RTFM ! quoi ? RTFM² ! etc etc 

donc une question : comment inciter les gens à lire et relire la doc officielle avant de commencer l'install, pendant la compilation et après pour la maintenance ?

----------

## Talosectos

Cette méthode peut s'avérer pratique si on désire installer rapidement un système, mais je pense tout comme vous qu'elle devrait s'adresser à des personnes qui ont déja lu et relu la doc officielle  :Razz:  .

Peut-être vont-il intégrer dans l'installeur graphique des liens vers la doc expliquant à chaque fois ce que l'on fait et pourquoi?

Je pense qu'il faut trouver des moyens de pousser les gens à lire la doc même si ils utilsent l'installeur graphique.

----------

## bibi.skuk

personnellement, si je peut mettre en place une machine plus rapidement avec l'installateur graphique, je le ferait, mais la doc, je l'ai lue et relue... (quoi que je me demande si je n'irait pas plus vite en mode texte quand même), enfin.

----------

## boozo

le gain est indéniable j'en conviens mais l'essentiel, tu le dis très bien : "mais la doc, je l'ai lue et relue... "

c'est le cas pour toutes choses on est d'accords mais c'est particulièrement marqué pour gentoo selon moi 

celà dit intégrer une série d'encadrés avec les informations principales et des mises en gardes, comme le souligne Talosectos, serait peut-être une bonne idée pour susciter une lecture approfondie du manuel

c'est une question que je me suis posé à chaque fois que j'ai eu à rédiger des notices ou pour former un utilisateur... la tentation bien humaine de lire en travers et de presser l'un des deux boutons en bas à droite avant de réfléchir est souvent bien grande... d'autant plus lorsqu'on croit savoir ou maitriser... souvent en apparence    :Rolling Eyes:   (et je me compte dans le tas bien trop souvent... mais j'y travaille   :Razz:  )

ou alors supprimer les boutons et remplacer par une ligne de shell attendant la-dite commande et une fonction d'aide en bouton qui renvois vers la page du manuel relative à cette étape comme pour le kernel ?

<mode = prends_les_devants>Comment ça y'a plus besoin d'installeur graphique dans ce cas ?   :Laughing: 

</mode = prends_les_devants>

----------

## netfab

Au delà de l'installeur graphique, cela veut dire que dans un futur plus ou moins proche, il y aura un gestionnaire de paquetages officiel en mode graphique, non ? Sinon, çà n'a pas de sens. 

L'installation en mode console constitue à elle seule une barrière, et j'en connais qui se refusent à installer gentoo à cause de cela. Ces personnes vont évidemment vouloir essayer gentoo, et une fois l'installation plus ou moins (bien) terminée, vont se demander où est le gestionnaire de paquetage...

Je me vois bien leur expliquer, que oui, il y a un installeur graphique, mais que, une fois l'installation terminée, il faut tout faire en console   :Laughing: 

En tout cas, il faut avouer que c'est joli.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ou alors supprimer les boutons et remplacer par une ligne de shell attendant la-dite commande et une fonction d'aide en bouton qui renvois vers la page du manuel relative à cette étape comme pour le kernel ?

 

Je vote pour !  :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

moi ca me plait, l'idée de l'instalateur graphique, puis ensuite, console partout... ca a un coté amusant, et puis de toute maniere, c'est pas bien compliqué d'installer un paquet avec emerge faut pas pousser non plus...

edit : et les applis graphiques en root , c'est maaal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

je vote +1 pour l'installeur graphique ...

 seulement faut un quizz au début avant de le lancer genre qu'est ce que make.conf , portage et qui est linus torvalds.. 

et si les gens se plantent >> install de windows 95 osr1 (je sais c'est cruel)

 mouhahahahahahahah ^^

----------

## Trevoke

 *boozo wrote:*   

> donc une question : comment inciter les gens à lire et relire la doc officielle avant de commencer l'install, pendant la compilation et après pour la maintenance ?

 

A coup de baffes.

Orangina rouge a l'orange sanguine: mais pourquoi est il aussi mechant?

PASSQUEEEEEEEEE! (c).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> donc une question : comment inciter les gens à lire et relire la doc officielle avant de commencer l'install, pendant la compilation et après pour la maintenance ?

 

Ben j'ai bien l'impression que ça va se finir en forum débianneux (neuneu !!!   :Laughing:  ) cette histoire.

non pas a coup de RTFM mais a coup de RTFH !!!!

----------

## boozo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> A coup de baffes. 

 

 :Laughing:    avec ou sans élan ?   :Mr. Green:   /me aime bien avec   :Twisted Evil:   et depuis Long Island va y'avoir du chien   :Laughing:  

----------

## Trevoke

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   A coup de baffes.  
> 
>    avec ou sans élan ?    /me aime bien avec    et depuis Long Island va y'avoir du chien   

 

C'est l'heure de commencer la campagne "Trevoke pour modo! Pour une moderation pimentee!"

Tiens c'est pas mal ca d'ailleurs, je vais le coller dans ma signature   :Laughing: 

... Bon, j'arrete le hors-sujet.

L'installateur graphique, comme d'hab, je ressors l'argument Gentoo : c'est pour le choix entre une installation graphique et une installation pas graphique. Ensuite pour portage, bah y a guitoo, kentoo, etc etc  :Wink:  Ceci dit, ca remplace pas la CLI je trouve.

----------

## kopp

Bah il est vrai que c'était pas vraiment difficile d'installer Gentoo sans installeur graphique (la preuve, j'y suis arrivé la première fois) mais bon, ça avait un côté rebutant, et ça obligeait à lire la doc pour le faire.

Le mode graphique, ça va inciter les gens à essayer, sans lire la doc comme vous l'avez dit...

et c'est vrai que ça va être difficile d'empêcher les gens de le faire s'ils n'ont pas lu...

Il va nous falloir beaucoup de patience  :Smile: 

Il faudrait faire un espèce de forum "dustbin" avec tous les posts de newbies, et un forum à accès reservé pour ceux qui ne sont pas dans cette catégorie... (en gros, nous...)

Sinon, Trevoke... j'sais pas si je voterais pour toi

Et pour les anglophobes, la la lettre d'information en français : http://www.gentoo.org/news/fr/gwn/20060109-newsletter.xml

(bon oki, l'article d'après est en anglais mais bon, je fais quand même un peu de pub pour la traduction de la gwn  :Smile: )

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

bon c'est pas le troll du vendredi puisqu'on ne l'est pas mais,

entre les screenshoots suivants 

http://www2.asteriasgi.com/review/images/1.png

et 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/screenshots/gtk_welcome.png

le chapeau  style mandrake , il est apparu comment ?  :Sad: 

idem pour la baguette.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titix

Trop gros, passera pas.

----------

## Pixys

Bonsoir à tous,

je viens d'essayer d'installer une Gentoo avec le live dvd RR4 (installation graphique) car je voulais essayer reiser4.

Ca n'a pas fonctionné. J'ai d'abord essayé d'utiliser le dvd pour faire une installe normale en ligne de commande et ainsi bénéficier des outils spécifiques à reiser4; j'ai donc formaté mes partitions en reiser4 et puis comme je voulais aussi LVM2 je me suis lancé. Manque de bol, il semble que LVM2 ne soit pas pris en charge dans le DVD...bizarre mais peu importe. Donc tant qu'à faire joujou autant le faire jusqu'au bout: je repars en mode graphique et je continu l'installe; première surprise: mes partitions formatées en reiser4 5 min plus tôt ne sont pas reconnu comme du reiser4 par l'installeur graphique mais elles sont "autres" je reformate et poursuis l'installe jusqu'au bout: pas de surprise particulière et j'arrive au :"you can safely reboot" je m'excute donc mais là plus rien haaaaa si: 1 petit tiret qui clignote en haut à gauche.....oooooooooooooh que c'est joli!!! ça sert à quoi???? ben à rien car impossible de booter! Donc j'ai repris un bon livecd et zou du xfs et du LVM2 easy!

Heureusement qu'au début du processus d'installation graphique," ils" préviennent que ça peut ne pas marcher et qu'il faudra pas leur gueuler dessus (en gros c'est ça  :Smile: )

Ceci dit c'est très très joli mais je ne pense pas que cela attire les newbies: même si c'est grandement simplifié, on a quand même la possibilité de cocher les flags de USE.......il faut donc savoir ce que c'est!

Briefly c'est beau mais moins efficace que la ligne de commande; d'ailleurs je me demande si ya pas moyen de récupérer le thème de démarrage....

voili, voilou

----------

## SunMetis

ENFINNNNN !!!je suis super d'accord pour cette installeur !!!!!Des potes etaient fascines par ma gentoo mais l'installation rebutait enormement ......

Je suis fier tout comme vous de voir que linux est inevitable dans chaque revue (pc expert, Ordi individuel...etc etc) Cela prouve que nous voyons le jour. Ce qui m'a tue le mois dernier c'est un comparatif des differentes distributions linux et de voir un truc du genre :"Gentoo un distrib qui fascine mais en perte de vitesse car l'installation rebute contrairement a ubuntu, suse etc etc). Je suis pas d'accord mais linux ne pourra avancer que si la console est une alternative et non une obligation ( je fache je suis sur mais bon j'assume).

Alors encore une fois BRAVO POUR L'INSTALLATEUR GRAPHIQUE je sens cette distrib se modernise ....  :Razz:   :Arrow: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *SunMetis wrote:*   

> Je suis pas d'accord mais linux ne pourra avancer que si la console est une alternative et non une obligation ( je fache je suis sur mais bon j'assume).

 

 :Shocked:  ?

**sors silencieusement**

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi je pense que si l'installation en CLI rebute des gens, c'est que ces personnes ne font pas parti du public visé, non ?

Fondamentalement, c'est bien de rendre la distro plus accessible, mais le problème de l'installeur graphique, c'est que les gens vont encore moins lire la doc, et au final, on aura un arrivage de petits W4rl0rdz qui vont installer gentoo pour faire le beau devant les copains (parce que gentoo ça roxor sa maman), mais qui ne sauront pas se demerder plus que ça, alors il viendront sur le forum pour qu'on leur mache le travail pour qu'il puisse installer la version gentoo de programme_qui_roxe.exe

Peut être que je suis pessimiste aussi  :Wink: 

PS:

En fait, faudrait mettre un mot de passe pour pouvoir cliquer sur suivant a chaque étape ... le mot de passe étant caché dans la documentation l'étape  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> En fait, faudrait mettre un mot de passe pour pouvoir cliquer sur suivant a chaque étape ... le mot de passe étant caché dans la documentation l'étape 

 

+25

ca c'est une idée...

Javait la même chose dans un jeu, pour demarrer, il fallait donner un truc qui etait dans la doc, pour etre sur que tu as pas copier la disquette d'un pote  :Smile: 

----------

## fribadeau

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> En fait, faudrait mettre un mot de passe pour pouvoir cliquer sur suivant a chaque étape ... le mot de passe étant caché dans la documentation l'étape 

 

+1   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> En fait, faudrait mettre un mot de passe pour pouvoir cliquer sur suivant a chaque étape ... le mot de passe étant caché dans la documentation l'étape 

 

++1 Je trouve que cette idée est excellente   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais mais ya une faille, une personne peut l'installer puis divulguer la liste des mots de passe ... faudrait faire des mdp variables :

1) Integrer la  doc a l'interface graphique d'installation

2) Generer les mdps aleatoirement à l'affichage de la doc

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouais mais ya une faille, une personne peut l'installer puis divulguer la liste des mots de passe ... faudrait faire des mdp variables :
> 
> 1) Integrer la  doc a l'interface graphique d'installation
> 
> 2) Generer les mdps aleatoirement à l'affichage de la doc

 

faut etre vraiment con pour divulger des mots de passe... surtout apres avoir lu la doc (et donc surement compris l'interet de la lire...)

autrement, des questions, en rapport avec la doc, ca c'est plus drole... (comment ca, il faut avoir compris la doc  :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouais mais ya une faille, une personne peut l'installer puis divulguer la liste des mots de passe ... faudrait faire des mdp variables :
> 
> 1) Integrer la  doc a l'interface graphique d'installation
> 
> 2) Generer les mdps aleatoirement à l'affichage de la doc

 

Euh, dans la liste des bonnes blagues, j'ai découvert que ce genre de pratique existait pour des cheat codes d'un jeu video de tuture. Ca m'a fait rire, surtout qu'ils me semblent qu'ils sont pas gratuits...

L'idée dans notre cas est géniale, mais avouez que çà va vous gaver rapidement, si jamais c'est vous qui l'utilisez, cet installeur  :Smile: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'idée dans notre cas est géniale, mais avouez que çà va vous gaver rapidement, si jamais c'est vous qui l'utilisez, cet installeur 

 

C'est vrai. Peut-être qu'inconsciemment nous ne voulons pas qu'un tel projet voit le jour?

Une autre solution: laisser le livecd avec installeur graphique en experiemental   :Very Happy: 

Ok, je  --->

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'idée dans notre cas est géniale, mais avouez que çà va vous gaver rapidement, si jamais c'est vous qui l'utilisez, cet installeur 

 

la prochaine install que j'ai a faire, j'en fait 2... une en graphique et une en mode texte, avec les chronos pour voir... a mon avis, je prefererait le mode texte...  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Excellent  :Laughing: 

kernel_sensei vient de réinventer le concept de product key, appliqué à GNU/Linux :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS
> 
> Les variables CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS définissent les options d'optimisation pour le compilateur gcc, respectivement en C et C++. Bien que nous les définissions de manière générale ici, vous n'obtiendrez des performances maximales qu'en fixant les optimisations individuellement pour chaque programme. La raison en est que chaque programme est différent.
> 
> Dans make.conf, vous devriez fixer les options d'optimisation qui, selon vous, donneront plus de rapidité à votre système de manière générale. Ne mettez pas d'options expérimentales dans cette variable : trop d'optimisations peut engendrer des comportements anormaux dans certains programmes (plantage ou, pire, fonctionnement défectueux). 

 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> L'idée dans notre cas est géniale, mais avouez que çà va vous gaver rapidement, si jamais c'est vous qui l'utilisez, cet installeur 

 

On ajoute un mot de passe général, qui débloque tout, délivré uniquement sur demande par les modos en pm  :Laughing:  (mais il va y avoir des fuites, et ils vont crouler sous les pm)

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Moi je trouve l'idée d'un installeur graphique pas mal du tout, cela me permettera de diffuser gentoo sur différent poste plus rapidement peut être.

Mais en effet si cet installeur se généralise, il va y avoir du troll à la Debian Style "RTFM   :Evil or Very Mad:   RTFM" donc voilà je suis un peu mitigé sur cette solution l'intéret de l'install gentoo n'est il pas d'apprendre en installant ?

En tout cas personnellement j'ai beaucoup appris en installant en mode console.

----------

## Pixys

Pour moi l'installeur graphique ne correspond pas à la mentalité de Gentoo à savoir le choix et donc la liberté.......évidemment on aura toujours le choix d'installer en mode texte mais les gens qui passeront par le mode graphique ne seront pas dans cette logique et petit à petit on aura les "freemen" adeptent de la console et les autres, adeptent du mode graphique; et les "graphiques" e*****eront les "freemen" avec leurs questions à 2 balles résultat on aura une communauté scindée en 2 et ce sera peut-être le cauchemard au pays des bizounnours!

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> [...]les "graphiques" e*****eront les "freemen" avec leurs questions à 2 balles résultat on aura une communauté scindée en 2 et ce sera peut-être le cauchemard au pays des bizounnours!

 

Ce qui explique peut etre les RTFM des debianeux ?  :Very Happy: 

(okok, vite, vite, je sors.... ===>[] )

----------

## Trevoke

Pixys : les gens qui ne comprennent pas la mentalite risquent, en fait, d'abandonner vite fait quand on leur dit "fais-nous un lsusb. A propos, t'as le support squashfs dans ton kernel?" ... Parce qu'ils veulent un truc facile et ca sera toujours du boulot.

----------

## boozo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Pixys : les gens qui ne comprennent pas la mentalite risquent, en fait, d'abandonner vite fait quand on leur dit "fais-nous un lsusb. A propos, t'as le support squashfs dans ton kernel?" ... Parce qu'ils veulent un truc facile et ca sera toujours du boulot.

 

ouais c'est pas faux... mais entre temps...   :Laughing: 

----------

## guitoo

Mais si Gentoo c'est avant tout avoir le choix, ça doit aussi etre le choix de faire son install en graphique, de compiler son noyau avec genkernel (sic) et d'ignorer les lignes de commandes (ok la c'est pas gagné). Ou alors gentoo doit rester une distro élitiste pour ceux qui recompilent leur noyaux toutes les 2 semaines?

----------

## Pixys

 :Twisted Evil:  Ca doit rester une distro élitiste pour ceux qui recompilent leur noyau toute les deux semaines  :Twisted Evil: 

et en plus on recompile pas tous notre noyau toute les 2 semaines: certain c'est tout les jours! 

et en plus on mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes!

c'est bon je connais le chemin , inutile de me raccompagner   :Arrow: 

----------

## guilc

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Mais si Gentoo c'est avant tout avoir le choix, ça doit aussi etre le choix de faire son install en graphique, de compiler son noyau avec genkernel (sic) et d'ignorer les lignes de commandes (ok la c'est pas gagné). Ou alors gentoo doit rester une distro élitiste pour ceux qui recompilent leur noyaux toutes les 2 semaines?

 

Le probleme du choix, on est d'accord.

Mais maintenant, comme ça a été dit plusieurs fois, c'est typiquement le genre d'install qui va amener des neu² sur le forum qui comprenent rien a rien a Linux, qui n'ont pas lu la doc, et qui vont attendre que tout leur tombe tout cuit dans le bec... Et qui viennent se mettre a Gentoo parceque "ça fait bien".

Après, c'est qui qui va s'amuser a aider ces gens la ? (ou a les flammer, c'est selon   :Laughing:  )

l'install en ligne de commande actuelle a l'avantage immense d'imposer de lire la doc pour pouvoir avancer correctement. En plus de "trier" les gentoo users, ça forme bien les utilisateurs, a un peu fouiller par eux même au lieu de venir par défaut ici pour demander du tout cuit...

Et le choix, ce n'est pas tant le choix de la méthode d'install, mais plutot le choix de quoi installer, avec quelles options (uses, cflags), etc... C'est ça qui fait la diversité des Gentoos, pas l'installeur...

A priori, j'aurais rien contre le choix du graphique, mais wait and see quant aux utilisateurs nouveaux...

----------

## boozo

personne ici ne remets en cause la philosophie de gentoo celà dit, sans un apprentissage rigoureux ou sans une bonne méthodologie, il est dans la nature humaine de bruler les étapes malheureusement   :Rolling Eyes: 

et outre les désagréements de l'utilisateurs et des usagers du forums, facilité un accès "en apparence", celà risque de nuire à la découverte/maîtrise de cet OS... et c'est celà le plus dommageable   :Confused: 

notre question n'est pas avec ou sans installeur dans le futur car la réponse est déjà évidente et ne fera que se confirmer dans qqes temps ; mais comment malgré la facilité d'un installeur, inciter (euphémisme qd tu nous tiens) les débutants à s'armer de patience, à ne pas vouloir arriver trop vite au produit final et à profiter de ce temps pour en apprendre davantage sur l'outils qu'il est en train de construire ?

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> notre question n'est pas avec ou sans installeur dans le futur car la réponse est déjà évidente et ne fera que se confirmer dans qqes temps ; mais comment malgré la facilité d'un installeur, inciter (euphémisme qd tu nous tiens) les débutants à s'armer de patience, à ne pas vouloir arriver trop vite au produit final et à profiter de ce temps pour en apprendre davantage sur l'outils qu'il est en train de construire ?

 

Tout a fait, mais je trouve ça utopique...

Enfin, ptet que je deviens pessimiste en vieillissant  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

oui tu as probablement raison   :Sad:   nous finirons avec un installeur et un "gengentoo" avec une foule d'options d'office (similaire à genkernel) pour aller plus vite à l'installation ; ainsi nous perdrons notre côté "handcrafted" pour une debian-like qui satisfera le plus grand nombre et qui la médiatisera  :Crying or Very sad: 

les plus pugnaces se tourneront alors vers la console pour optimiser à grands coups de emerge -{e,u,D,N,v} world voire créeront une nouvelle distribution LFS-like plus proche de leurs attentes   :Rolling Eyes: 

mais à la fin du compte... la fin de gentoo aurait-elle déjà sonnée ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

je dois dire que je suis assez pessimiste également quant aux users que ça pourrait nous ramener !

Avant de choisir Gentoo (c'était portage et sa gestion des paquetages très propre qui me l'avait fait choisir) j'avais utilisé Red Hat et Fedora Core 1. En les utilisant pendant 6 mois, je n'avais jamais autant appris qu'en faisant une install de Gentoo avec la doc ! J'avais voulu poser un kernel 2.6 pour Fedora Core 1, mais j'avais vraiment aucune idée comment le faire, et ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi tant d'autres ..

Donc je suis assez mitigé concernant cet installeur graphique, c'est clair que c'est un plus pour la distrib, mais ça risque de nous attirer pas mal de boulets auxquels on risque un jour de répondre RTFM à cause de l'exaspération, et ça serait dommage que notre forum dérape ainsi.

Sinon dire que Gentoo est en perte de vitesse car elle rebute certains utilisateurs et n'est pas grand public comme peut l'être Ubuntu, ça n'est pas un argument : regardez Windows, c'est l'OS avec le plus d'utilisateurs, pourtant on est tous d'accord que  ... voilà quoi ... hum hum ... Le nombre d'utilisateurs ne fait pas la qualité. Par contre de bons devs qui bossent pour la distrib (c'est certainement le cas d'Ubuntu également, et assurément de Gentoo) et des utilisateurs ouverts et documentés qui peuvent donner un bon feedback (là c'est ok pour sûr avec Gentoo, moins sûr avec Ubuntu) font une bonne distrib !

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> je vote +1 pour l'installeur graphique ...
> 
>  seulement faut un quizz au début avant de le lancer genre qu'est ce que make.conf , portage et qui est linus torvalds.. 
> 
> et si les gens se plantent >> install de windows 95 osr1 (je sais c'est cruel)
> ...

 

Moi je trouve cette idée excellente! Un quizz genre suis-je prêt à installer gentoo qui reprendrait les thèmes du manuel d'intallation, et qu'on pourrait même agrémenter, et si jamais y'a un afflux de djeun'z W4rl0rDz, ben on les renvoie au quizz pour qu'il prouvent leur bonne fois et ler bonne volonté.

T'ation hein ils auraient le droit de pas comprendre un truc et de demander un éclaircissement, c'est juste que si le gars dit à la question X je cale pas trop pourquoi ceci cela, ben on en déduit que ce qui précède est compris et qu'il s'est déjà donné un minimum de mal.

----------

## fribadeau

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  Ca doit rester une distro élitiste pour ceux qui recompilent leur noyau toute les deux semaines 
> 
> et en plus on recompile pas tous notre noyau toute les 2 semaines: certain c'est tout les jours! 
> 
> et en plus on mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes!
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  +1  :Twisted Evil: 

Hé, attend moi, j'arrive   :Arrow: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ceci dit, beaucoup des problemes avec lesquels les newbies arrivent sont des problemes qui sont resolus (de facon plus ou moins claire) dans la doc; donc on fait deja un RTFM mais un peu plus poli, en citant le passage..

----------

## Saigneur

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, beaucoup des problemes avec lesquels les newbies arrivent sont des problemes qui sont resolus (de facon plus ou moins claire) dans la doc; donc on fait deja un RTFM mais un peu plus poli, en citant le passage..

 

Plus poli et plus utile : c'est peut-être écrit noir sur blanc dans la doc, mais ça peut aussi être écrit gris sur blanc pas propre, et parfois, mettre en évidence le passage qui est vraiment incriminé, ça peut être utile, alors qu'on aurait pu lire 10x la doc sans comprendre vraiment. Le mieux étant une 2e explication, différente de la doc, qui permet d'avoir plusieurs points de vue. Un peu comme quand on regarde une photo et qu'on ne voit pas ce qui est représenté : si on nous remontre la même photo, on ne comprendra pas mieux. Mais si on fait voir la photo de la même chose mais sous un autre angle, la vérité apparaîtra sous son meilleur jour  :Smile: 

Pour ma part, il y a des trucs que j'avais compris en lisant académiquement la doc, mais que j'ai à peu près maîtrisés en trouvant d'autres explications, orientées différemments, sur le net ou dans des forum.

Enfin voilà. Je sais plus pour quoi j'intervenais, je vais donc m'arrêter là  :Smile: 

----------

